# Got a female Black Headed Caique at last



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

Taken me years to find my male a female 
found a 6 year old female 
Hope to house them together soon and breed them:cheers:
male on the left female on the right


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

That's great. :2thumb: I saw your bird when I came & bought some frogs from Kevin a while back.
How has the male reacted to her?


----------



## FighterFish (May 21, 2016)

That's great news, hope they hit it off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

johne.ev said:


> That's great. :2thumb: I saw your bird when I came & bought some frogs from Kevin a while back.
> How has the male reacted to her?


W have now put them in together and they seem to get on but they do have a few squable every now and then 
but hopefuly they will breed soon for us


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

FighterFish said:


> That's great news, hope they hit it off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



cheers


----------

